# Geek Vape AMMIT Innovative 3D-Airflow RTA



## 3avape (11/11/16)

Geek Vape Ammit RTA First Look by Rip Trippers.
Check it out here: https://goo.gl/yCS3Vd

Despite its sharing a similar look as the Griffin and Eagle Tanks, it's quite unique for its selling points.
1. Huge single coil style deck for convenient building
2. Three-Dimensional airflow (bottom and the sides)
For more details, please refer to Geek Vape Ammit RTA


----------



## 3avape (1/12/16)




----------

